# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  How to DIY WiFi antenna;;

## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Παιδιά κάπου είχα δεί μια κατασκευή για κεραία με την βοήθεια ενός άδειου κουτί των 25 CDs. Θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω στην ασύρματη κάρτα του Η/Υ μου, διότι με την δική του κεραία πάπαλα.
Μπορεί καποιος να μου πεί;;

----------


## gRooV

Καλημέρα....
http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=15523

----------


## greg_greg

Πήγαινε στο instructables.com και δώσε στην αναζήτηση WiFi antenna . Υπάρχουν πολλές πατέντες εκεί ...
Επίσης στο youtube έχει οδηγίες για κατασκευή τέτοιων κεραιών...
Καλή τύχη ( είναι δοκιμασμένες και δουλεύουν καλά ως τέλεια - κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης 80 δίκτυα ορατά κλπ )

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Α γειά σου!! αυτό είναι!!!
Χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Λοιπόν παιδιά, έκανα την κατασκευή κεραίας που περιγράφεται εδώ http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=15523 
 Μάλλον δουλεύει καλά. Εχω όμως μία απορία. Θα πρέπει το περίβλημα του κονέκτορα (ουσιαστικά το "σώμα") να είναι σε επαφή με το φύλλο αλουμινίου (ανακλαστήρα) ή θα πρέπει να είναι μονωμένο το ένα από το άλλο;
Τα φώτα σας please

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ουδείς γνωρίζει;; Μάλλον θα κάνω πειράματα πάλι.  :frown:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ακόμη τίποτε;   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gRooV

Ναι πρέπει να γειώνει... Κοίτα αυτή την κατασκευή είναι παρόμοια αλλά για άλλη συχνότητα (οι διαστάσεις αλλάζουν).

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Έφτιαξα αυτό το περίβλημα που μοιάζει με χειροτεχνία παρά με κατασκευή κεράιας, με τη μόνη διαφορά κόλλησα σε ολόκληρο χαρτόνι Α4 αλουμινόχαρτο : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT8...eature=related 
έκανα επέκταση απο την κάρτα PC ΚΑΙ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ με καλώδιο RG6 μέχρι το παράθυρο του δωματίου,  2,5μέτρα αυτό το σήμα δέν υπήρχε πρώτα... δείτε τώρα το συννημένο (πρώτα εντελώς κουφαμάρα) σχετικά τίμια κατασκευή χωρίς σπαζοκεφαλιά

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Μπράβο παίδες, κατατοπιστικότατοι  :Smile:

----------

